# Pre made meals



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

I want to start making some of my meals the night before and would like to ask what some of you make and whether you heat it up or have it cold. I'l store what I make in tupperware. Thanks.


----------



## Ben10 (Jan 17, 2010)

chicken and rice... easy peasy and cheaper than junk from greggs :thumbup1:


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

Can do all sorts! Chicken, Turkey, Chilli with rice, sweet pot mash, brown rice, cous cous.


----------

